
Where are we going? - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/11/where-are-we-going/
======
timtrueman
Can someone define "freemium" for me?

~~~
andyn
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemium>

"Freemium is a business model which works by offering basic services for free,
while charging a premium for advanced or special features."

